
How the AK-47 and AR-15 Evolved into Rifles of Choice for Mass Killers - acdanger
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/world/ak-47-mass-shootings.html
======
nibs
The history of the weapons is admittedly fascinating, but is there any data to
suggest that mass killers "use" AR-15 and AK-47 _more_ than the general
population or various military personel "uses" them.

Every day people use Knives™ and Fists™ to carry out violent acts too. In the
context of this discussion, it would be more interesting to know which one is
winning out over time over the other family of weapons.

